# Favorite things to shoot (non living)



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

I found that fruit-apples are the most fun with hollow points! i can heave one way out and shoot away. I dont worry about backstops because Im basically shooting out of an elevated sun porch 20 feet off the ground. The scraps make good bait too!!


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I like punching paper. I did a little trigger modification to my Crosman 1377 pistol. I lightened the trigger by compressing a few coils of the spring a little bit. It's amazing the difference it made! I can now shoot inch groups standing at ten yards, while before it could barely do that off of a bench rest.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

I like paper too.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Paper

Soup cans - it gives me a good idea what penetration it will produce on game and at what distance...


----------



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

Makes me wonder if you ever shot fruit! The spray...the gore...the obliteration!! LOL


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Paper. Ping pong balls tossed on the ground. Golf balls.
Pete


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, fruit is fun, but eggs are better


----------



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

Golf balls?? Thats the last thig i would shoot. That would riccicet thurther than Tiger Woods can hit the ball!


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

You can't even penetrate a golf ball with an SKS! It sure throws the ball up in the air, but the bullet just moves it out of the way.


----------

